# so help me out here! has she passed placenta??!!



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

i am at work (UGH!) and dh doesn't see a placenta, and he thinks this is part of the umbilical cord hanging out... is he right? what do i do if she doesn't pass it soon? the nearest vet is 2 hours away and it's raining/snowing... oh please calm me down! he doesn't know how long ago she kidded, he went outside and she had one kid, and he was already mostly dry and cleaned off...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

thats the placenta coming out- it will pass on its own, that looks completely normal to me. :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like the placenta coming out, congrats on the kid :thumb:


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

ok, so i shouldn't be worried? this is my first time too, so i was kind of expecting something that looks like a human placenta? haha.

thanks guys! sometimes i just need to hear the voice of reason.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Perfectly normal, now if later you go out and nothing is hanging or laying on the ground then she ate it, so don't freak out about it if you don't see anything later on at all.

Congrats on your kid too :thumb:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats on a good kidding. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some are very quick with dropping the afterbirth.... others take a little longer......she looks fine.....it is normal.....but... if she still has it...hanging .......long hours after......that's when the worry comes in.... You may see her squatting alot as if peeing....she is just trying to extract the placenta.....never pull on it ...to try to get it out..... :wink: congrats on the new baby...


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

ok, everything's fine. dh just sent me a pic of the placenta, she passed it.

and i am so glad i had the common sense to tell him DO NOT pull on it. because he said he would have, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so wonderful ...that she passed it... :greengrin: ....and it is OK to worry.....your a new mama now..... :hug: ....I am so glad ...your DH was smart enough and didn't try to pull it out ....that would of been a bad thing... :sigh:


----------

